# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Cung cấp phân hữu cơ nhật số lượng lớn

## tri96pro

*CUNG CẤP PHÂN HỮU CƠ NHẬT SỐ LƯỢNG LỚN* 


 Phân bón hữu cơ Nhật Bản là một trong những sản phẩm xuất sắc đến từ xứ sở mặt trời mọc. Được đánh giá rất cao từ phía người sử dụng khi được sản xuất 100% từ các thành phần liên quan đến tự nhiên và trên dây chuyền hiện đại. Chính vì với những sự kết hợp hoàn hảo này đã mang tới sự phát triển vượt trội giúp gia tăng năng suất và giá trị kinh tế nông nghiệp.

 Đặc tính vượt trội:

 – Bổ sung hàm lượng hữu cơ đa, trung, vi lượng trực tiếp cho cây trồng.

 – Mang tới khả năng phát triển toàn diện giúp cây có thể tăng thêm sức đề kháng và chống lão hóa

 – Tạo ra một môi trường vi sinh vật hữu ích để cây trồng có thể phát triển khỏe mạnh, loại bỏ tất cả các loại mầm bệnh ở trong đất. Khắc phục hoàn toàn những nhược điểm như cây bị chết nhanh chết chậm, tuyến trùng…

 – Là một giải pháp quan trọng để có thể cải tạo độ pH cho đất

 – Có độ bền và thời hạn sử dụng cao do đó không chỉ đối với hoa màu mà đối với những cây ăn quả, cây nông nghiệp cũng có thể sử dụng phân bón hữu cơ Nhật để gia tăng hiệu quả.

 Công ty chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp phân hữu cơ Nhật số lượng lớn , sản phẩm có 2 loại dạng bột và dạng viên.

 Quý khách hàng có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0917 515 450

 Hân hạnh được hợp tác!

----------

